# Help me name this buckskin girl!



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow she's a doll! I'd love to own a horse like that 

Hmm.. What about..
Caramel
Takira
Rhea
Sheera
Lorelei
Retira
Cella
Chandira
Hera
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Delihla, who cut off Sampsons hair?

Dezzy

Zelda


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

brandy 
bree 
embry 
suri 
zoe 
lulu 
sherry 
remy 
quinn


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

How about Amber?


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

How about Sassy? Or something spicy like Cinnamon


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

Daisy
Firefly
Fairlight
Venus
Hopper
Dandylion


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Is that Micklem bridle noseband part supposed to be THAT low? Wouldn't that interfere with their breathing?

Lara... as in Lara Croft


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Is that Micklem bridle noseband part supposed to be THAT low? Wouldn't that interfere with their breathing?
> 
> Lara... as in Lara Croft



She hates the micklem. Every other horse I've put it on has gone great. In the process of selling it for another bridle lol. It is horse size I think she really needs a cob....so you may be right. Don't think it would really sit much higher however.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Bailey
Nikki
Shea
Apache
Comanche
Harley
Mishka
Cassidy

any names appealing?


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I hate naming critters, because I end up always wanting to change their name, but I can't bring myself to change a name... It's a vicious cycle. For some reason she is striking me as a Pearl, but that's just from the pics, personality has a huge role in it too. 

I never end up calling my animals (in person) by their names anyways. My quarter horse gets called Big Guy (Duggan), and my mini ends up Sweet Pea (Miss May), that's just what comes out of my mouth when I see them. Kind of like you using Mare (which I quite like) 

Good luck with the naming! My vote is for Pearl.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

oh, I LIKE "Pearl'!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Rima
Zandra
Bronwyn
Fiona
Gwyn


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

If "mare" has stuck, why not keep it? Maybe make it Mary (or Merry) more formally. 
Otherwise, of the names already suggested, I really like Pearl.


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

She is a cutie. I am a sucker for buckskins and for Arabs. I like the name Pearl, and someone mentioned Takira. I like it. It reminds me of Takara, which is an Arab bloodline, as in Takara Raffon, who was my old mare's great grandfather.


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

You said she was a doll so why not "Doll"?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

How about Topaz?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah Doll or Dolly, those are cute


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Mary? You are already calling her Mare...


----------



## xxEmilyxx (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions I do love Pearl however we already have a horse with that name at the barn. and a Dolly! Nothing's really jumping out at me and I've searched through lists and lists..lol. Looking for sweet & sassy but unique or at least not common.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

popcorn


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

What about Foxy? Val (Valerie), Fiona, Jynx?


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Sacha
Saskia
Bella
Artimis
Amber
Ari
Bonney
Bonita
Carly
Coral
Deseree/Dezy
Florence
Faye
Gina
Gisella
Ivana
Joss
Jasper
Kilo
Keera
Lonny
Lupe
Maddy
Kelsy
Micah
Peyton
Piper
Macy


----------

